# Cost of installing night sights?



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I am thinking about adding night sights to my new M&P and was wondering what I should expect to pay a gunsmith to install them for me. Or is this something I could do myself? I have heard I may need a sight removal tool from S&W, but that they cost about $150. Since this is the only time I'm doing it, I assume its cheaper to just take it to a gunsmith. Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Pecos Bill (May 4, 2011)

Have you seen this stuff? It will cost you about $14.00 to try.

I have it on several Pistols. So far, it is holding up quite nice.

SiteGlo glow in the Dark Gun Sight Paint


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

It cost me $20 to have tru glo's put on my cz. You don't want to be sorry for gigging the finish of your pistol to save $20 IMO.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Trijicon will install night sights for $30. Send the slide and Trijicon night sights to Trijicon. I have had them install night sights on three of my guns. The only downside is it takes about 5 weeks to get the slide back.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Spoke with my LGS today, and they told me $40 to install sights. Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

clockworkjon said:


> Spoke with my LGS today, and they told me $40 to install sights. Sounds like a good deal to me!


That sounds a little steep to me. My LGS will install them for free if I buy the sights from him.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

They did tell me $140 for sights and installation, but not what kind of night sights they were. Maybe they're $140 night sights and the installation is free then? Don't know!


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

I checked on my XD and was told $100 for sights and $50 for installation. But I was also told it was next to impossible to change Springfield sights because they are so tight.


----------

